# how to get discipline? get rid of laziness and be



## test84 (Jul 14, 2007)

hi, 
this problem is in me for 6years so i'm trying to fix it (i just remembered coldplay song!)

do u know a way to get discipline into ur life? or how u did it for urself.

this laziness really keeps me away from my goals and its hurting, even makes me loose my interest in my goals so it will be easier for my laziness since it will not need to keep my away anymore[!].

thnx.


----------



## ninjya (Jul 14, 2007)

Take one of your goals that you know can be completed in a couple of days. Then get your ass to work and really complete that shit. Once one has completed one goal and feel the satisfaction of not having to leave it unfinnished the rest usually follows.


----------



## tenchan4 (Jul 14, 2007)

First, quit smokin' pot. Next force yourself to go jogging. If you do it enough you'll get a natural high, and your body will get much healthier. The saying goes, "healthy body, healthy mind." I know its hard to get motivated to do these things, but you need to treat  your life like it was a life or death situation. You only get one chance to do it, and you don't want to slowly kill yourself with apathy.


----------



## science (Jul 14, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Jul 13 2007 said:


> Finished on DS: Castlevania : DoS (all three endings),WarioWare Touched, Final Fantasy Fables : Chocobo Tales,
> *Currently Playing: NOTHING!!!*
> Will Stay Always on G6: NSMB, nesDS, Picross, SMB1 (GBA), SMB3 (GBA), Tetris DS.
> check out my prototype games: 3,3B
> ...




Step 1


----------



## ninjya (Jul 14, 2007)

QUOTE(tenchan4 @ Jul 14 2007 said:


> First, quit smokin' pot. Next force yourself to go jogging. If you do it enough you'll get a natural high, and your body will get much healthier. The saying goes, "healthy body, healthy mind." I know its hard to get motivated to do these things, but you need to treatÂ your life like it was a life or death situation. You only get one chance to do it, and you don't want to slowly kill yourself with apathy.



You're just trying to get the demand down for pot. So that you can buy all the pot you want cheap from the poor hustlers when they don't have any more customers since you made everyone quit


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 14, 2007)

Theres an easier way.

Give me your MSN handle. I will spam you goatse and tubgirl every day until you learn discipline. It is very effective.


----------



## test84 (Jul 14, 2007)

i'm not smoking! not even drinking. 

i used to train Kyokushin Karate, but even in those days, i had this feeling.
i wish you know how training is in Kyokushin.
same thing with body building in older days, didnt motive me.


----------



## Samutz (Jul 14, 2007)

Military.
If too young, Military School.


----------



## lagman (Jul 14, 2007)

You're depressed, do some exercise.


----------



## test84 (Jul 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Jul 14 2007 said:


> Military.
> If too young, Military School.



its like two years in my country, dont have that time.


----------



## test84 (Jul 14, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jul 14 2007 said:


> You're depressed, do some exercise.



thats the paradox, it doesnt let me get back to dojo.
see here http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=55280&st=0&#


----------



## leetdude_007 (Jul 14, 2007)

Well, you have to break yourself out whatever undesirable cycle you are conscious about, and then replace it with something you are uncomfortable with. The easiest way is to talk to someone that you usually don't go to for feedback (if that is the easiest transition for you). Going outside to run all the sudden may be harder. It all really depends on what your heart is saying at the moment, with your current perception of the world.

Helps?


----------



## lagman (Jul 14, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Jul 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lagman @ Jul 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You're depressed, do some exercise.
> ...



Well, do some yoga in your room, use the Yoga-teaching games for the DS.

See what I did there? I solve all your problems


----------



## Westside (Jul 14, 2007)

Military is not that tough in general, been there, done that.  However, the United States Marine Corps is one of the toughest in the world.  Immigrate to the US and then join the Marines, you can become a citizen in 3 years in the armed forces.  You will be one of the most disciplined person in the world.


----------



## cheapassdave (Jul 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Jul 13 2007 said:


> Military.
> If too young, Military School.


the military doesnt make you less lazy. i know.


----------



## cubin' (Jul 14, 2007)

perhaps you have ADD? 
do this test:
http://www.oneaddplace.com/addcheck.htm

People with ADD are naturally very lazy and get drawn to weed quite easily.

sounds crazy but worth a try


----------



## test84 (Jul 14, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Jul 14 2007 said:


> i'm not smoking! not even drinking.
> 
> i used to train Kyokushin Karate, but even in those days, i had this feeling.
> i wish you know how training is in Kyokushin.
> same thing with body building in older days, didnt motive me.



...


----------



## cubin' (Jul 14, 2007)

do the test


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 14, 2007)

If you're drinking excessive amounts of beverages containing caffeine or sugar, stop. If you're like me, when you try to quit you will not be able to get out of bed. I haven't completely quit, but I did for a about a month and I had much more energy and had less depression. But now I'm back to drinking at least two liters of Mountain Dew a day and even when I get done drinking, I still feel tired. Also, watch what you're eating, if you do, I guarantee you will feel much better.


----------



## cubin' (Jul 14, 2007)

Has much difficulty waiting for things?

I make quick decisions without thinking enough about their possible bad results?

I have trouble planning in what order to do a series of tasks or activities?

There is a lot of "static" or "chatter" in my head?

My mind gets so cluttered that it is hard for it to function?

My brain feels as if it is a television set with all the channels going at once?

I usually work on more than one project at a time, and fail to finish many of them?


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jul 14, 2007)

I reckon you should do whats already suggested, but you might want to keep a schedule or time-table. Not something too hard ie. 200 miles ftw!!! but some thing more like, jog 20 minutes and sprint 10 everyday (if your goal is to become fit for example).

If its studying, then do what I do: 45 minutes one subject, 15 mins free time, 45 minutes another subject or a part of the same subject that you didn't see earlier, 15 mins break, 45 mins of what you did in the first place.
It won't seem like much (if you're concentrated) when you do the first 45 and you'll be like oooh now I get 15 minutes break. In the end you'll have done over 2 hours worth of studying without loosing your sanity.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Jul 14 2007 said:


> perhaps you have ADD?
> do this test:
> http://www.oneaddplace.com/addcheck.htm


Um, I did the test all the way through (with a worrying frequency of "4" in my replies), and came to the end, where they want us to add up all the numbers we got... and I was like, "why didn't they made a script to do this, why do I have to do it... boooriiiing!!!", and lost interest...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








....yeees. I can't even finish the test. I get bored. I suppose that's a definite sign I have ADD.


----------



## cubin' (Jul 14, 2007)

if you can't put up with the insanity ADD provides go talk to your doctor about it so you can have a proper test. they might suggest medication if you're having troubles in general(failing school, not being able to focus on simple tasks etc ...70% ADD people respond well to stimulant medication but you gotta be careful with it and get the dose right.

but if you can put up with it you get the benefit of randomness and creativity...so its not all bad.

cubix'


----------



## TLSpartan (Jul 14, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Jul 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Samutz @ Jul 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Military.
> ...



Which country you from?

EDIT-Same here veho, I guess we have ADD because were impatient


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Jul 14 2007 said:


> EDIT-Same here veho, I guess we have ADD because were impatient


Or lazy   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd say lazy


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 14, 2007)

Just start doing something lol

Seriously, I'm inside most of the day drawing n stuff, if I'm not drawing, I'm playing a game, watching a movie, taking my dog for a walk, hanging out with my friends, I've even started baking bread lol


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jul 14, 2007)

.TakaM, send me a loaf!


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 14, 2007)

Ok here's what to do's (PAY ATTENTION IF YOU WANT TO BE WINNING WITH THE WOMANLY TYPES!!!):

*1.) Disconnect your Internets.

2.) Bake pixelated bread with .TakaM

3.) Jump out multiple windows until it becomes second nature to you*


----------



## Westside (Jul 14, 2007)

QUOTE(cheapassdave @ Jul 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Samutz @ Jul 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Military.
> ...


Were you a part of the Army or the Marines?  Otherwise I agree with you, Navy and Air Force is slacking, but the other two WILL discipline you, I know.


----------



## test84 (Jul 31, 2007)

so why you overcome this?
think like you have to keep inline with something, how do you do it everyday? its easy for first two days, but after that, it gets like nightmare for me.


----------



## test84 (Aug 22, 2007)

i beat it for 1 week, then shit happens again.
i was nearly very good at that week, but again, doing nothing.


----------



## NetixRiqua (Sep 3, 2007)

exercise! i've been workin out for 2 days now and it feels good, gives discipline and makes you feel more confident (ofc ive been doin pushups and whatcha call it.. pullups) always keep a ball next to you so when you feel lazy play with it. you can always swing your "bat" around if you want to it will be good for less laziness training i mean baseball bat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats all i guess..


----------



## Friction Baby (Sep 3, 2007)

I was going to give you an answer but I am to lazy to type it out


----------



## cheapassdave (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jul 14 2007 said:


> Were you a part of the Army or the Marines?Â Otherwise I agree with you, Navy and Air Force is slacking, but the other two WILL discipline you, I know.


yeah, im in the marines. even in my kind of profession, there are many lazy ass people...even with all the "disclpine"...etc. i believe its because...you can be the laziest marine and be getting paid the same amount as the next guy with the same rank who is a hard worker. argh!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i dont even want to get started with the airforce or the navy..

i guess its human nature to be lazy.


----------



## Overwhelming (Sep 3, 2007)

Besides physical exercises (a lazy and weak body will protect himself from spending energy by inducing laziness), you should stop playing and surfing the internet. These, besides sucking your energy that you could use to do more productive things, they induce sleepness (which makes you lazy during the day, among other problems), specially if you do it at night.


----------



## Pigwooly (Sep 3, 2007)

I keep track of my time, by marking the productive stuff I do off on a calendar each day. That way I can easily look and see how I'm living my life. Prevents the days just slipping by without having to face up to it.


----------



## TaMs (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(cheapassdave @ Jul 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Samutz @ Jul 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Military.
> ...


yea, in military you'll learn tricks to avoid doing anything at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw i have some problem. i'm kind of lazy, i'll do things if i absolutely have to do it them. :S And i don't know any way how to "fix" it. Expect you could get a friend who is over active and does sports and stuff all the time. And then he/she forces you to go joking and doing stuff lol.

And the fact that my life will be most likely like "go to work, go to home, go to sleep" and the same everyday for the rest of my life doesn't really inspire to do anything. And that there will be nothing new. Expect that i'm getting driver license next year what's excellent. 

Shame that i didn't live few hundred years ago. I could have been pirate or a ninja. (or pirate ninja) :/
Or just find america before columbus and vikings. :A


----------



## test84 (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Aug 22 2007 said:


> i beat it for 1 week, then shit happens again.
> i was nearly very good at that week, but again, doing nothing.



same thing happens AGAIn.
i went on my study schedule for about 4 days and it was ok, and then, studying nothing.
i donno where my problem is.
now i'm all about 360 and hate all about Masters.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(test84 @ Aug 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i beat it for 1 week, then shit happens again.
> ...



Maybe you should stop playing video games for a while...


----------



## Urza (Nov 2, 2007)

Step 1:

Don't post on a message board hoping other people will solve your problems.


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> Step 1:
> 
> Don't post on a message board hoping other people will solve your problems.


Can't wait for the other steps in your process!

Seriously, I think a forum was made to share ideas and thoughts, test is only asking for "advice".

Edit:
On topic: I think excersice is the answer. I've read that running a few miles a day can really push your positiveness =)


----------



## cubin' (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah, exercise for sure. When I first heard that it would improve my concentration, happiness, make me more relaxed etc. I was skeptical but for the last 6 months I've been doing a 40 minute run 4 times a week and the improvements are amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I feel like I'm selling something...but seriously try exercising I think you'll find it helps.


----------



## JPH (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> Yeah, exercise for sure. When I first heard that it would improve my concentration, happiness, make me more relaxed etc. I was skeptical but for the last 6 months I've been doing a 40 minute run 4 times a week and the improvements are amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, especially excercising in the morning - it's a good way to start off the day.


----------



## Urza (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> Seriously, I think a forum was made to share ideas and thoughts, test is only asking for "advice".


Yes, but at a certain point you should actually take action and some responsibility upon yourself instead of sitting around waiting for someone else to give you an easy solution.


----------



## Westside (Nov 3, 2007)

I do have to disagree with the military comments.  I don’t know what it’s like in the States, although I have heard they have hard ass training.  In Canada, I used to be a very lazy person who gets up at like 10am.  After the training, even when I gave up military to go to University, I still wake up at like 5am, and run a good 6mile.  The most important thing however, I found throughout the military career is having a motivation to do things will conquer that laziness.  So find something that will motivate you, (in a good and non-lazy way of course) and stick to it.
-BTW you live in USA?  Then join the suck bro.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Nov 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, I think a forum was made to share ideas and thoughts, test is only asking for "advice".
> ...




Nothing wrong with getting some advice though.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 3, 2007)

Don't fight it. Be one with your laziness. Make peace with your inner slug.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(irpacynot @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> Don't fight it. Be one with your laziness. Make peace with your inner slug.Â



Yes.
Sit on your comfy chair and poke it with a stick!


----------



## WK416 (Nov 3, 2007)

Electroshock therapy. Sounds simple enough.


----------



## test84 (Nov 3, 2007)

dont expect more from someone with 666 posts!


----------

